# In memory of the Red Arrow pilot



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I snapped this at Fairford last year.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

rip 

nice pic btw!!


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Saw them in Cromer, Norfolk last week. Brilliant show....not had chance to sift through pics yet.

RIP, thoughts are with family and loved ones


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP RED 4





































Images taken at Farnborough 2010

*A tribute to a heroic RAF pilot - may he rest in peace*


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Watching him moments before the crash it's horrible to think of what happened rip egg man..


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

A few of mine from Farnborough 2008:


























































Was prior to my SLR, IIRC - an old Minolta A1. Still, thought that counts.

And last year at Farnborough:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

shot these a few years ago in Eastbourne


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Some stunning shots in there guys. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Some stunning photos there chaps. 
A few more from Fairford


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice shots 

RIP - Such a shame


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I also saw them around 5 mins before it crashed!! Very sad, my brother is one of their official photographers and goes all over the world with them! His best mate is Mike Ling who crashed a short while back but luckily has recovered from his injuries although it was the end of his Red Arrow career!
RIP red 4!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

One from Cosford in 2011...RIP Flight Lt. Jon Egging










Strange thing was that only eight flew on the day ..


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's one of mine, taken at the Shackerstone festival last year, near Twycross.










Rip Flt Lt Eggman


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

some fitting tributes here. 

Very talented individuals


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

fairford 2010





































fairford 2009




























RIP Red 4

drew

http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/airshows.html


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

MARKETMAN said:


> One from Cosford in 2011...RIP Flight Lt. Jon Egging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beleive that was due to one having undercarriage problems, and one having altimeter problems.


----------

